# Best way to liquidate track?



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

It looks like after the thaw I'll be replacing my USAT/PIKO track with Sunset Valley. Of course, I expect to sell it at a loss. Currently I'm in the planning stages, so the track up for grabs is still screwed down.

How does one go about selling 300+ feet of track?

It's all Code 332 brass.

I have:
5' straights (many)
2' straights (many)
20' diameter (full circle)
16' diameter (full circle)
10' diameter (full circle)
6x R5 PIKO switches
2x R5/R3 curved PIKO switches

All of it has been painted without much care for electricity, since I run live steam.
It has been outdoors for 2 winters, so it's definitely used.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The Facebook *G Scale Swap and Shop* is a friendly place. There is no bidding and no fee. The biggest problem with selling and buying track is shipping. Sometimes shipping is as much as the track. Of course you are the one to pack all of that mess. 

Good luck. I bet you might even get a few inquiries here.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

HI
The timing may or may not be off, but how about going to the mother lode? Bring it to ECLSTS in York PA at the end of March, get a small table and perhaps watch it disappear?

Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think that the best way to liquify track, would be immersion in acid.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Let your buddies in your local garden RR club know. Our club sells used track for about $150/ft when we have it. Brand new still in box goes for about $3/ft.


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

vsmith said:


> I would think that the best way to liquify track, would be immersion in acid.


I don't know about the *best* way, but certainly the quickest way would be to apply the appropriate amount of heat.

But that hardly helps the OP, as he was more interested in how to liquidate *his* track ....


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

How about just giving it away! I did just that yesterday. A friend came by and dropped of an old LGB set he runs in a circle on his front lawn at Christmas time, needs some TLC. He expressed he liked my back yard track, so I gave him a box (about 200ft) of LGB brass track that I used in an indoor layout. Made both of us very happy. LG


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i might be interested in the 20 ft dia. circle.


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> i might be interested in the 20 ft dia. circle.


There goes your locomotive money... That's 16pcs, north of $600 new, plus shipping. You have some time to collect the money, because I'm not disassembling until springtime.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

rexcadral

Spring? 
It's not that bad up there yet is it?

We had a dusting (snow) in Branson Mo. and they shutdown every thing.
I grew up in Pa. so this is nothing to me.

I would be interested in the 16' & 10' circles and the 5' straights.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

since its used and been painted, i assume you arent asking 600 for it are you?


----------



## Cushtime2 (Jan 29, 2014)

I may be interested in some and I'm right in your area. Good luck with the snow today!


----------

